# Bid packets



## RhinoL&L (Jan 2, 2007)

i am looking to expand to larger commercial lots this year but dont know how or who to contact about bidding. I dont know what would be the best way to contact and find out what i need to do.... Any info is helpful! 

Thanks


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Go into the places you want and ask the receptionist or store owner who looks after the property. You can also look at "For Lease" signs, as they are generally the phone # of the management company.


----------



## RhinoL&L (Jan 2, 2007)

JD Dave;563949 said:


> Go into the places you want and ask the receptionist or store owner who looks after the property. You can also look at "For Lease" signs, as they are generally the phone # of the management company.


Thanks JD!:waving: Do I just ask if they are accepting bids, or should I say something else?

Anyone else have some info??


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Sometimes its EZ to get a contact

Then other times I spent most of a day working on making a contact for a account


----------



## Snowpower (Sep 2, 2007)

They are 4 feet tall with grey heads and little noses!

Not the people you need to talk too. The aliens on TV right now.


----------



## Enzo (Feb 27, 2008)

I usually ask if they are accepting proposals, sometimes they say yes and I get the info from them, sometimes they forward me to another person. Its really hard to get the bids you want so you got to try many places. I came up with a list of 15 places so far, and right now I heard nothing back and some of them are already all set for this winter.


----------



## RhinoL&L (Jan 2, 2007)

Bump!!! Anyone else have some info?:waving:


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

Yes call me I have a few leads for you in your area! Stuff in Grandview!!!! If all else fails I know of a few other ideas for you


----------



## RhinoL&L (Jan 2, 2007)

Mike S;564448 said:


> Yes call me I have a few leads for you in your area! Stuff in Grandview!!!! If all else fails I know of a few other ideas for you


Mike I will call you tomorrow!!!!

Thanks!:waving:


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Mike S;564448 said:


> Yes call me I have a few leads for you in your area! Stuff in Grandview!!!! If all else fails I know of a few other ideas for you


Down boy!

If I have a lot I try and bid the ones next to them and maybe give them a better deal then if they were a stand along lot that I have to drive to. But most of the time just walk in and ask who is in charge of the snowplowing decision Most times if they are a local company I 'll just send in a bid and write snowplow bid on the envelope and I use a florescent envelope then I can a few days to a week and ask if they received my bid in the florescent envelope.


----------



## NLS1 (Jun 25, 2007)

grandview;564567 said:


> Down boy!
> 
> If I have a lot I try and bid the ones next to them and maybe give them a better deal then if they were a stand along lot that I have to drive to. But most of the time just walk in and ask who is in charge of the snowplowing decision Most times if they are a local company I 'll just send in a bid and write snowplow bid on the envelope and I use a florescent envelope then I can a few days to a week and ask if they received my bid in the florescent envelope.


Good idea with the envelopes! Gonna try that with the next bunch.


----------



## Enzo (Feb 27, 2008)

I wouldnt just send something to them, I think its a good idea, but most of the time alot of people think its junk mail or something like that. I am going to call each place I want to get and see what they say. If they are accepting anything I will submit something to them. I was talking to Dave (06 HD Boss) about getting commercial accounts and seeing I have almost 50 residential he said I shouldnt get to much commercial. Plus as of now I only got 1 truck and I am looking to buy another, but there is no money for it.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Enzo;565167 said:


> I was talking to Dave (06 HD Boss) about getting commercial accounts and seeing I have almost 50 residential he said I shouldnt get to much commercial. Plus as of now I only got 1 truck and I am looking to buy another, but there is no money for it.


That 06 fellow is correct. you'd be spreading yourself way too thin. never hurts to bid and get your name out there.


----------

